# "Natura"



## Leda (3 Marzo 2014)

La terra e a lei concorde il mare
e sopra ovunque un mare più giocondo
per la veloce fiamma dei passeri
e la via
della riposante luna e del sonno
dei dolci corpi socchiusi alla vita;
e per quelle voci che scendono
sfuggendo a misteriose porte e balzano
sopra noi come uccelli folli di tornare
sopra le isole originali cantando:
qui si prepara
un giaciglio di porpora e un canto che culla
per chi non ha potuto dormire
sì dura era la pietra,
sì acuminato l’amore.
*

Mario Luzi


----------

